# Recent Pictures of SF Members



## Louis (May 12, 2015)

Recent Pictures of SF Members

Okay gang, after the threads started by my fellow Ohio buckeye Applecruncher, It's time to post 'em if you have 'em. 
Here's mine: Scroll down...
Recent Pictures of SF Members


----------



## Warrigal (May 12, 2015)

Love your smile, Louis.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 12, 2015)

Here you go.............


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2015)

Bullie, you are a dude! Very funky stuff.


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2015)

Warm smile Louis.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 13, 2015)

Bullie, how is Mick these days?


----------



## Bullie76 (May 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Bullie, how is Mick these days?



Still rocking and rolling.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

My avatar pic was taken last Thanksgiving.


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2015)

You look marvelously young QS. Must be all that unbridled lust. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> You look marvelously young QS. Must be all that unbridled lust. Lol.




wait...  WHAT??    Not me..   That pony has left the corral..


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2015)

I hear you, QS. But I think it preserved you for decades to come!


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

This is recent - December 2014.
Taken on a cruise ship.
I don't normally wear flowers in my hair.



The exotic looking kaftan I made myself.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

VERY nice pic DW!!


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2015)

Wow Warri!!  You are such a beauty even now.  I truely believe your inner self is reflected on you today.  You look as I had pictured you.  I love the dress and pendant.


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

lol Ina. Beauty, no, but if I make the effort, brush my hair and apply a bit of make up, I do scrub up all right.

This one is not so recent because the two grandchildren on either side of me are both turning 21 this month, but I like it very much.
We're all having a great time for my 60th birthday as you can see by the bonfire on the cake.


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2015)

Warri, your beauty is the kindness I can see in your face. Remember I' m a portrait artist, so I tend to see what a face shows me.  The older a face is, it tends to show more of who we are.  That's why I prefer to draw older people. :wave:


----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2015)

Fairly recent picture taken Christmas 2014.


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

Ina said:


> Warri, your beauty is the kindness I can see in your face. Remember I' m a portrait artist, so I tend to see what a face shows me.  The older a face is, it tends to show more of who we are.  That's why I prefer to draw older people. :wave:



I've always hated cruelty, Ina. My mother was exceptionally kind and generous and she taught me well. 
Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## AprilT (May 13, 2015)

My avatar from this year, March I believe. but, I'll see If I can  find something more recent.


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

The avatars are great April and Quicksilver, but my eyes aren't good enough to the tiny pictures.
Do you have larger versions?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

View attachment 17944


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

View attachment 17946


----------



## AprilT (May 13, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The avatars are great April and Quicksilver, but my eyes aren't good enough to the tiny pictures.
> Do you have larger versions?






View attachment 17943

View attachment 17945

two years ago less makeup I can show you really scary no makeup if you want.  LOL
View attachment 17947


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies. 
What do they say in Avatar, the movie? 

_"I see you." 

_And I like what I see_. _


----------



## AprilT (May 13, 2015)

I just noticed, I have on the same earrings in both those pictures.  LOL, such a woman thing to notice I guess.


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2015)

Great looking group here to be sure!   Thanks Warri, I am a great nature lover.


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2015)

Really GREAT pics everybody! QS is that your son and husband?


----------



## ndynt (May 13, 2015)

Love this thread.  Everyone is so beautiful/handsome.  Even without makeup, April. :bigwink:   I do not have any recent pictures of me alone.  Hope these will do.  Guess it is evident one is with my favorite grandson.  The other at my comadre's birthday party.  Cannot remember what I was laughing at.


----------



## Louis (May 13, 2015)

Wow! Attractive men and beautiful women seem to gravitate to this website; excluding the goober who started the thread, of course.  Keep 'em coming. :encouragement:


----------



## Kadee (May 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> View attachment 17948


Love the braces Josiah , Nice photo
We have some very handsome Men , And Pretty ladies


----------



## Kadee (May 13, 2015)

I don't have very recent photo this one is about 18 Months ago in Coolangatta ( Queensland) where we go for a month in the winter. As you can see I'm standing with one foot in N.S.W and one in Qld


----------



## AprilT (May 13, 2015)

Wonderful pictures, so nice to see all your lovely faces.


----------



## Cookie (May 13, 2015)

Great photos everyone.  Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Love the photos of everyone!  Most recent of me is last month at the golden gates in our botanic garden - with our Ugandan daughter.

View attachment 17989


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

Nice photos Ameriscot and your daughter is a stunner.
Such a lovely girl.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Nice photos Ameriscot and your daughter is a stunner.
> Such a lovely girl.



Thanks, she is beautiful!  I see the resized version came up with the original.  Sigh.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Really GREAT pics everybody! QS is that your son and husband?



Those are my two sons..


----------



## Louis (May 20, 2015)

:bump::anyone:


----------

